# new mcdonalds value meal



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

mcdonalds has come out with a new super value meal. they call it the sandy berger it comes completely free. the only stipulation is that you must take it to go without the bag in your trowsers.

pointer


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats a good one :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer:


----------

